# Splitting the huge ambrosia Maple



## gvwp (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally got around to splitting one of the huge ambrosia Maple logs. Was about as much work as I thought it was going to be but I think it will be worth it. As soon as I get a little more extra time (ha ha) I will get it milled into some fine blanks and slabs. 

[attachment=22012]
[attachment=22013]
[attachment=22014]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like a chore.

And too bad you don't have any nice saw logs lying around.


----------



## gvwp (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL. Yes it was indeed a chore. My bar is only 24" so I had to cut from the top and then try to match up the cut from the bottom. Got lucky and matched up the cut pretty close. 

Yes, too many crappy sawlogs laying around. Going to saw a pallet order for the pallet company tomorrow so I'm going to clean up some of those crappy logs.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow! I love ambrosia maple... I just wish you had some large pieces.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 2, 2013)

Ever try splitting a log with black powder? It would have saved you a lot of work. Gary


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Ever try splitting a log with black powder? It would have saved you a lot of work. Gary



lol i did gary shot it 10 times and all it did was put holes in it  duck


----------



## gvwp (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, I have seen that done but never did it myself. I have a half dozen or so large logs on the yard. Probly blow myself up or ruin the log if I tried blowing them apart.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 2, 2013)

Walnut logs into pallets??? NOOOOO!


----------



## gvwp (Apr 2, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Walnut logs into pallets??? NOOOOO!



 No no no. We don't use the good Walnut logs for pallets. :dash2: Its all those crappy logs that are in the yard and there are a bunch of them. With the better weather the sawing operation is in full swing.


----------

